# SuperRecorridos : Santiago Nuevo Leon Mexico...fotos...



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Que tal Raza.

Saludos desde Monterrey Nuevo Leon...!!!!!
aqui les envio una reseña grafica del SuperRecorrido del 11/Dic/05 (135 kms / 12 horas) : "REVANCHA" Ataque a la cascada del Chipitin....fotos, graficos 3D con Ruta del GPS y altimetria.

http://community.webshots.com/user/enriquevera2000

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> Que tal Raza.
> 
> Saludos desde Monterrey Nuevo Leon...!!!!!
> aqui les envio una reseña grafica del SuperRecorrido del 11/Dic/05 (135 kms / 12 horas) : "REVANCHA" Ataque a la cascada del Chipitin....fotos, graficos 3D con Ruta del GPS y altimetria.
> ...


Cool!! MTY beauties are to brag about!

Nice! Keep those tours coming!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Buenas fotos! Gracias por aver ensenarnot las fotos the su vuelta.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Nice pics....


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Nuevo Leon Mexico... Trails !!!*

El Vuelton y El Iturbithon !!!! publicados en
BICIMAPAS !!!!

aqui les paso el link para que vean los mapas ya
publicados el track y la descripcion de los famosos
recorridos de nuestro magno estado de Nuevo Leon.

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/index.html

saludos

---------------------------
El Vuelton & Iturbithon Maps ....

on www at :

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/index.html

search for NUEVO LEON trails and there are both superTrails with maps, tracks and waypoints.

greetings 
Enrique Vera


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cool write ups and routes!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

Man, Nuevo Leon and MTY are have endless possibilities for a ride!

How I miss it. Heat can be a problem, but who the hell cares?!
I wish I could ride again up there again. I still have my Chipinque number plate laying around at my parent's house.

Again, thanks!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW..thats is ****en awesome.!

Amazing.
Cameraman a long way away...!

Que todo madre photo.


----------

